# Reliable medicinal herb book



## Backyardcreek (Aug 24, 2014)

Ok I've seen several replies re: reference books. I've got a few but essentially what I'm looking for is:
-Plant common name & scientific name
-Pictures of said plant (prefer spring, summer & fall/winter of plant)
-Distinguishing characteristics of said plant that confirms it is what you think it is
-Known non edible/ poisonous look alike plants & characteristics that confirm plant isn't what you're looking for
-recipes or advisement for best preservation of plant 
-actual recipes (measurements (cups/weights/etc) needed to achieve remedy results
-usage guidelines based on age & weight of individual
-medicines/conditions that should avoid using herb
-side effects from usage of plant

I might be asking too much but I really would like as much detail as possible since I'm beginning wild crafting. I am able to locate some information but usually jumping between books & several internet sites.

Thanks for any positive assistance


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

There are videos online from a Dr. Patrick Jones, DVM, of Idaho; his site is
www.homegrownherbalist.net.
I've watched one presentation on herbs for respiratory issues, and it was very informative.
Don't know much about him other than that.
Also, Marjorie Wildcraft's the Grow Network has videos/powerpoint presentations, not free as they are advertised, but some are worth watching


----------



## lunalupis (Mar 14, 2013)

I have a huge collection of books on my shelf, but I have narrowed it down to three that are my go-to books, one of which i keep in the truck with me, just in case! i cannot post links on this forum, however, it's against the rules...


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I would recommend a Modern Herbal by Margaret Grieve. It is a two volume set. Its the most complete reference on herbs that I've come across. Not a ton of pictures, but a wealth of information


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

For identification, the Peterson series has one on medicinal plants.


----------



## IlliniosGal (Jun 3, 2019)

This thread is four years old.


----------



## IlliniosGal (Jun 3, 2019)

lunalupis said:


> I have a huge collection of books on my shelf, but I have narrowed it down to three that are my go-to books, one of which i keep in the truck with me, just in case! i cannot post links on this forum, however, it's against the rules...


Why can't you post links, did you write the books?

Nowhere in the rules for this subforum does it say you can't post links to books.


----------



## lunalupis (Mar 14, 2013)

IlliniosGal said:


> Why can't you post links.....


I should be specific... _*I*_ cannot post links to the books here on the Alternative Health subforum because _*I* _am an Amazon Affiliate, so thus, I sell them, and thus it is against the rules! *>>HERE<<* I understand completely why the powers that be on this site have put that rule into place on this subforum, to prevent spam. I really love the community here on homesteadingtoday and even though I might only earn a small commission, at no extra cost to whoever buys, I don't want to run the risk of getting kicked off the forum! That being said, I have been studying and using herbal remedies for over 13 years now, and I do feel very comfortable with sharing the knowledge, just not the direct links, at least not in this subforum. I have received multiple private messages I have answered with those kinds of things, as well as to my blog audience. Just being safe and trying not to break the rules, @IlliniosGal !


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

IlliniosGal said:


> This thread is four years old.


ya, so?

I think the OP is asking for a lot from one book, I've never found one THAT detailed but have more luck with using a couple different books. Peterson's guides, and books specific to plants I would find in my region. 
Also, I found, it is fun to learn to identify many, but work closely with one at a time. Learn to recognize them in all seasons and conditions.


----------



## lunalupis (Mar 14, 2013)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> ....a lot from one book...


I couldn't agree more @wdcutrsdaughter , while there are books that are my go-to, cross-referencing and studying different texts is recommended.


wdcutrsdaughter said:


> ...work closely with one at a time...


I prescribe to the school of thought that teaches you should get to know one herb really well, then move on to the next.


----------

